# Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs



## guifri (10. September 2004)

*Florida - Familienurlaub- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

Hallo zusammen,

hurra, wir fahren florida...

Wir, das sind meine Frau, meine beiden Söhne (9Jahre und 9 Monate) und ich, wollten eigentlich nach Fuerteventura in den Herbestferien....Nachdem aber so gut wie alles ausgebucht war und uns das einizige verfügbare und vom Komfort für mich akzeptable Angebot in einem Club mit Familienzimmer viel zu teuer war, haben wir uns gedacht, wenn wir schon viel Geld ausgeben müssen, können wir auch die Strapaze mit langem Flug und Baby im Krabbelalter auf uns nehmen und nach Florida fliegen.

Auch hier war es nicht mehr ganz so leicht, zumindest einen Direktflug von D´dorf nach Ft. Myers zu bekommen, was uns jetzt aber letztendlich geglückt scheint.

Genug der Vorrede:

Wir fliegen am 14.10. für 14 Tage nach Ft. Myers und haben Unterkunft in Ft. Myers Beach.

Da ja alle was vom Urlaub haben wollen und wir bisher noch nicht in Florida waren vorab ein paar Fragen an die Florida-Erfahrenen (ich habe mir die diversen Berichte auch schon angeschaut):

- Welche (Tages-)Ausflusgziele bei fester Station in Ft. Myers Beach sollte man nich nicht verpassen? Hierbei würde ich nicht länger als 2 - max. 3 Stunden für die einfache Fahrt im Auto verbringen wollen??? Vergnügungspark? Everglades? etc.

- Gibt es Strandabschnitte bei Ft. Myers Beach, die man unbedingt besuchen sollte. 

- Muss man beim Baden im Meer Schuhwerk tragen (wegen Stingrays etc.?)

- Wo kann man vom Ufer/Pier aus angeln? Welche Ausrüstung benötigt man dafür? Besser hier oder da kaufen? Wo ist der nächste Tackleshop? 
- Welche Lizenzen benötigt man dort zum Angeln?

- Kann man Halbtages- oder Tagestouren zum Hochseeangeln chartern? Was kostet der Spaß? Wie sind die Erfolgsaussichten? Wie ist die Leihausrüstung?

- Kann bzw eher gefragt, sollte man als (Noch)-Laie Boote zum Selberfahren chartern? Wenn überhaupt, würde ich das auch nur tageweise tun. 

- Wie sieht es in Florida mit den Bestimmungen für Raucher aus? In Kalifornien darf man ja fast nirgendwo mehr rauchen...Ist das in Florida auch so streng geregelt?

Fragen über Fragen...Mir fällt bestimmt noch mehr ein, aber die Fragen, die ich noch nicht gestellt habe, könnt ihr auch gerne beantworten   

Wenn ihr fleißig antwortet, gibt´s hinterher auch nen Bericht mit Bildern  #:  #v


----------



## guifri (10. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

@agaltze

schönen dank erst mal...

den bericht von nick a und den von tiffy habe ich schon gelesen...

durch unser baby sind wir aber trotz mietwagen nicht ganz so mobil und auf die gegend um ft. myers beach weitestgehend beschränkt...

deshalb mein fragen speziell auf diese region und den fahrzeiten (beispielsweise zu den everglades oder vergnügungsparks)...

und es ist ja gerade die masse an angbot, die einen erschlägt, so dass ein bischen selektion im vorfeld nicht schlecht wäre  #4


----------



## guifri (10. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

@agalatze

klar, mach ich, vielleicht sieht man sich mal an der ostsee auf´m kutter...


----------



## guifri (10. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

@agalatze 
ich kenn den spruch, aber ein bier macht mich auch nicht mehr ärmer ... ;-)


----------



## Sailfisch (10. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

Ich wünsche Dir auf jeden Fall viel Erfolg in Florida. 

Aus leidiger Erfahrung muß ich Dir aber berichten, dass die Big Game Trips in USA nicht gerade billig sind. Trotzdem kann man in den Staaten viel Spaß haben.

In diesem Sinne tight lines.


----------



## Nick_A (11. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familienurlaub- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

Hi guifri #h



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> hurra, wir fahren florida...
> 
> 
> Auch hier war es nicht mehr ganz so leicht, zumindest einen Direktflug von D´dorf nach Ft. Myers zu bekommen, was uns jetzt aber letztendlich geglückt scheint.
> ...



Na da sag ich doch glatt mal "HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH ZUR WAHL DES REISEZIELES !!!" 

Ich bin sicher, daß Ihr seeeehr viel Spaß dort haben werdet und es Euch sehr gut gefallen wird ! :m



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> - Welche (Tages-)Ausflusgziele bei fester Station in Ft. Myers Beach sollte man nich nicht verpassen? Hierbei würde ich nicht länger als 2 - max. 3 Stunden für die einfache Fahrt im Auto verbringen wollen??? Vergnügungspark? Everglades? etc.



In der Umgebung von Ft. Myers gibt es einiges zu sehen...wenn Du nicht länger als 2-3h fahren willst, dann fällt in jedem Fall aber Orlando (und damit alle dortigen Parks) raus...es gibt aber auch so mehr als genug zu sehen.

In der Zeitrange liegt aber in jedem Fall drinnen:
- die Everglades...unbedingt eine Airboat-Tour machen ! Ist ein Heidenspaß für die ganze Familie. Ausgangs-/Startpunkt hierfür ist Everglades-City. Fahrzeit von Ft. Myers aus ca. 1,5 bis 2h. Von Everglades-City aus kann man auch viele Touren raus in die 10.000nd-Islands machen....ist sicher ebenfalls klasse (haben wir damals aus Zeitmangel nicht machen können).

- wenn Ihr schon da unten seid, lohnt sich sicher auch, noch etwas weiter runter durch die Everglades zu fahren (zumindest bis zum Abschnitt mit den Zypressen...wie heißt denn der nochmal ?!?...irgendwas mit Cypress-XYZ)

- Miami liegt ja auch noch in der Range (Dauer ca. 2,5-3h)....dort vorher unbedingt in Ft. Lauderdale in das von mir beschriebene Einkaufszentrum gehen (Seagrass Mills) und natürlich in den Bass-Pro-Shop (ein paar Kilometer weiter Richtung!!! #6 

- in Miami gibt es dann natürlich wieder ein paar andere Attraktionen, u.a. (als "Ersatz " für den "Nicht-Orlando-Besuch") könnt Ihr dort ins dortige "Sea-Aquarium" à la Sea-World gehen. Die anderen Ziele in Miami findest Du aber sicher selbst raus  :m

- in Ft. Myers gibt es u.a. den "Manatee-Zoo", aber auch noch vieles mehr...zum Minigolf-spielen werdet Ihr sicher auch gehen wollen und da gibt es wirklich einige erstklassige und witzige Themen-Minigolf-Anlagen (u.a. Piratenanlage, "Zooanlage", etc.)

- etwas weiter südlich von Ft. Myers (ca. 40km Richtung Everglades) gibt es noch ein sehr nettes/gutes Einkaufszentrum mit vielen Outlets (von Adidas, Nike, etc. alles vorhanden)

- natürlich Sanibel-Island 

-............und noch viel mehr !



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> - Gibt es Strandabschnitte bei Ft. Myers Beach, die man unbedingt besuchen sollte.



Glaube mir...Du wirst Dir alle Abschnitte anschauen  Aber der beste Abschnitt (wo auch am meisten los ist) befindet sich gleich am Anfang von Ft. Myers Beach 



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> - Muss man beim Baden im Meer Schuhwerk tragen (wegen Stingrays etc.?)



Nun ja...wenn Du auf Nummer sicher gehen willst, dann ja (es gibt hier EINIGE !!!) ... aber auch ohne geht es, da Stingrays ja nicht WILD mit Ihrem Stachel umeinander hauen, sondern nur, wenn sie sich wirklich bedroht fühlen, da der Stachel mehrere Monate zum nachwachsen benötigt setzen die Stingrays ihn sehr ungern ein  Es wird empfohlen "mit den nackten Füssen SCHLEIFEND" durch den Sand zu waten, dann steigst Du nicht auf die Teilchen drauf und sie merken auch, daß Du nix böses willst :q



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> - Wo kann man vom Ufer/Pier aus angeln?



Du kannst praktisch überall von Strand aus angeln...Piers gibt es auch einige, u.a. ebenfalls gleich am Anfang von Ft. Myers Beach ist ein sehr großer Steg. Empfehlenswert auch der große Steg in Cape-Corals und auf Sanibel-Island.



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> Welche Ausrüstung benötigt man dafür? Besser hier oder da kaufen? Wo ist der nächste Tackleshop?



Ich würde an Deiner Stelle eine "Allround-Spinnrute" mit 2,7m länge und ca. 70gr. Wurfgewicht mitnehmen, inkl. etwas "Grundausrüstung" (Haken, Vorfächer, Wirbel, etc)...nicht zu viel, da Du ohnehin drüben seeeeehr günstig einkaufen kannst und auch viel einkaufen wirst bei den sensationellen Preisen.

Es gibt drüben praktisch an jeder Ecke kleinere Shops (draussen stehen dann immer Schilder "BAIT AND TACKLE") in denen Du die wichtigsten Dinge bekommst...insbesondere lebende Shrimps die man als einen der besten und fängigsten Allroundköder benötigt. 

Größere Shops in Ft. Myers mit der größten Auswahl sind das Decathlon und natürlich die großen Wall-Marts.

Sehr empfehlenswert auch noch Boaters World (u.a. große Yo-Zuri-Auswahl )und so ein "Baumarkt" (sehr günstig die traumhaft-gute PowerPro-Schnur für 6 ct. je m wird Dir die Schnur direkt auf die Rolle gespult !!! Das ist sogar einiges billiger, als wenn Du die Schnur im Bass-Pro-Shop kaufst !!! #6 ) ...hmmmm...wie heißt denn der nochmals...wenn´s mir wieder einfällt, dann schreib ich´s hier nochmals rein! In Cape-Corals ist der Laden jedenfalls auf der Hauptstraße DIREKT RECHTS NEBEN BOATERS WORLD !!!

Ich wollte aber ohnehin mal einen Thread mit "NICK_A´s SCHNÄPPCHENTIPS für Florida" schreiben  Bis zu Deinem Abflug schaff ich das sicher noch :m



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> - Welche Lizenzen benötigt man dort zum Angeln?



Vom Strand aus benötigst Du keine Lizenz...beim Angeln vom Boot aus benötigst Du eine Lizenz (nicht aber, wenn Chartertouren mit "professionellen Anbietern" machst). Die Florida-Jahreslizenz kostet derzeit US-$ 32 (also traumhaft günstig)  ggf. zusätzliche Gebühren (zwischen 2-7 US-$), wenn Du u.a. auf Snooks oder Tarpons fischen willst und diese auch BEHALTEN WILLST...wenn Du diese releasest, dann kostet das natürlich nix extra !!!


----------



## Nick_A (11. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> - Kann man Halbtages- oder Tagestouren zum Hochseeangeln chartern? Was kostet der Spaß? Wie sind die Erfolgsaussichten? Wie ist die Leihausrüstung?



Jupp, kann man...die meisten Anbieter sind in Ft. Myers Beach bzw. direkt vor der Brücke zu Ft. Myers Beach. 

Wenn Du mit den großen Booten (bis zu 30 Personen) zum "Hochseefischen" (in Tiefen bis max 80m, meist so ca. 40m) rausfährst, dann sind die Tagestouren relativ günstig mit ca. US$ 30-60 pro Person....das Tackle ist aber auf diesen "günstigen Schiffen" zum WÜRGEN !!! #q Dann aber einfach Deine eigene Ausrüstung mitnehmen (entweder die Spinnrute oder aber (besser) eine Rute mit kleiner Multi. Aber lieber vorher beim Anbieter fragen wohin sie fahren, wie derzeit die Fangaussichten sind und mit welchen Fischen derzeit zu rechnen ist.

Es gibt hier auch teilweise Touren mit 6-10 Personen zum Nachtfischen oder aber zum Haifischen...die Preise sind hier ebenfalls noch bezahlbar mit ca. 40-80 US$ pro Person.

Dann gibt es natürlich auch noch die sehr guten Boote mit Tagespreisen von US$ 500-800 auf kleinen Booten bei denen Du mit 2-3 Personen angeln kannst. Die meisten fahren dann in die Flats zum Snook oder Tarpon-Fishing. Diese Boote haben hervorragendes Tackle (kann man bei den Preisen ja wohl aber auch verlangen !!!).




			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> - Kann bzw eher gefragt, sollte man als (Noch)-Laie Boote zum Selberfahren chartern? Wenn überhaupt, würde ich das auch nur tageweise tun.



Ja man kann...ja man sollte unbedingt !!!! :q

Günstige Anbieter entweder vorab per Internet suchen...ansonsten findest Du aber auch genügend Anbieter vor Ort. Bei der Buchung von einzelnen Tagen (und nicht gleich von 2-3 Wochen komplett) ist der Tagespreis natürlich größer...Du liegst dann meist so ca. bei US$ 80 - 150 (als Anhaltspunkt).



			
				guifri schrieb:
			
		

> - Wie sieht es in Florida mit den Bestimmungen für Raucher aus? In Kalifornien darf man ja fast nirgendwo mehr rauchen...Ist das in Florida auch so streng geregelt?



Oh ja...das Thema hatten meine Frau (Fischmäulchen) und ich auch...die meisten Amis rauchen in ihrem Auto...aber auch rauchen auf der Straße ist erlaubt !!! Es kann höchstens sein, daß Dich jemand auf der Straße blöd anquatscht...aber das ist mittlerweile ja auch in Deutschland so 

Generell Verboten ist es IN Länden, geschlossenen (öffentlichen) Gebäuden UND IN Lokalen...es gibt KEINE AUSNAHME...IN den Restaurants brauchst Du gar nicht erst zu fragen, ob man rauchen darf, aber bei vielen Restaurants kann man auch draussen sitzen und dort ist dann rauchen meist erlaubt !!!  Also entweder zwischen den Gängen aufstehen und rausgehen oder aber gleich draussen essen...ist bei dem Traumwetter eh schöner #6 


Sodala...ich hoffe, daß ich damit Deinen ersten Wissensdurst etwas lindern konnte...wenn noch fragen offen sind...immer raus damit !  :m


----------



## Nick_A (11. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

Hoffen wir mal, daß bis dahin auch das Wetter wieder besser ist und Euer Reiseziel nicht "vom Winde verweht" ist 

Wohin geht es denn genau, wo seid Ihr, was habt Ihr gebucht?

Viele Grüße #h
Robert


----------



## guifri (11. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

hallo nick_a,

schönen dank für die infos.

wir sind in ft. myers beach, im haus von interchalet hauscode fld320, angeblich 250 m vom strand entfernt.

kannst du mir noch sagen, ob es kleinere vergnügungsparks in der umgebung gibt? es muss ja nicht orlando sein. mein 9-jähriger ist da so heiß drauf, wie ich auf´s angeln... 

noch was?

beim angeln von der pier:

wie fischt man da? mit grundmontage, shrimp an frier leine? was für vorfacher benötigt man?

was für fische beißen da und welche größe haben die biester so? gibt es spezielle beißzeiten abends, morgends, mittags, dämmerung etc.?

und beim hochseeangeln (da wo so 30 mann mitfahren):

was für montagen sind da empfehlenswert?


----------



## guifri (13. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

Bevor ich noch lang weiterfrage...

Hat jemand evtl. nen deutschsprachigen buchtipp zum angeln im golf von mexico...

aber nicht big game, das habe ich für dieses mal nicht eingeplant..sondern eher so bummelig vom ufer oder vom kleinen boot aus...

auch habe ich wenig bis null ahnung von den einzelnen fischarten...

wat is´n snook, wat ist en tarpon...welchen fisch sollte man nur mit (samt)handschuhen anfassen, was ist mit schonmaßen und schonzeiten und überhaupt?

bevor ich mir hier nachher den ganzen thread ausdrucke, wäre ein guter buchtipp ja nicht schlecht... |supergri


----------



## guifri (14. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

nur immer mal wieder hochholen will...


----------



## guifri (17. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

Hat evtl. wer noch weitere Infos?

Detail-Fragen zum Tackle?

1. Mit welchen Ködern an der Spinnrute fischen?

2. Wie sieht eine Grundmontage aus?

3. Kann man mit leichtem Tackle die teilweise doch recht dicken Brummer (Red Fish, Tarpon etc.) bezwingen oder müsste es dann schon beispielsweise eine 30lbs-Rute mit Multirolle sein?

Wenn ja, welche Zusammenstellung wäre zu empfehlen? Da ich kein entsprechend schweres Tackle habe, würde ich mich vor Ort eindecken...

Worin transportier ich das Gerödel am Besten dann nach Hause...Gibt es konkret gute Transportrohre, die man vor Ort günstig erwerben kann?

Ach, je mehr ich lese, um so mehr Fragen tauchen auf und um so teurer scheint mir der Urlaub zu werden ;-)


----------



## havkat (17. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

Moin guifri!

Habe für 06 auch Florida grob in´s Auge gefasst.

Schau mal auf addictivefishing.com vorbei.

Gibt ´ne Menge Videos zu kuckn. 
Auch über Vorfächer, Montagen, Köder.
Der Captain betreibt fast ausschließlich das Light Tackle-Fischen.

Die Drillvideos solltest du besser weglassen, oder erst kurz vor´m Start anschauen, von wegen Wartezeit und so .............. besser is das!!  :q

Zur Einstimmung: Klick 

Angeln is *doch* Rock´n Roll!


----------



## guifri (17. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

addictive fishing...

aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


das gibt doch nur wieder ärger mit der famile ;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Tiffy (17. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

Jo Jo der Havkat hats erkannt. Angeln in Florida ist Rock'n Roll!! 

Moin Guifri, 

leider leide ich zur Zeit an extremen Zeitmagel sonst hätte ich schon längst mal was gepostet. Ist ja auch ein goiles Thema.

Tarpon wird so ein Ding wo ich mich im Oktober nicht mehr so ´drauf versteifen würde. Da sind die Monate 06 - 09 doch ehr die Highlights. Aber falls Du es versuchen möchtest mal einige Infos. 

Nimm dir ne  Spinnrute und Angel mit Shrimps an freier Leine oder mit einem kleinen Grundblei auf Catfish ( VORSICHT!! großer böser Stachel am Ende der Rückenflosse. Nicht pieksen lassen sonst gibt es ne böse Schwellung ) Die Jungs beißen eigentlich immer im Fluss in Größen um die 30 - 40 cm. Genau das was Du brauchst. Perfekter Köder für Tarpon. Um den TOTEN Köderfisch ( Catfisch ) anzubieten brauchst du allerdings 'ne zweite Rute. Schlage mal so 20 - 30 lbs. Gerät vor. Den Catti bietest du am besten am Cirkle-Hook so um die 5/0 an. Ein stabiles 80lbs Monovorfach runden die Montage ab. Beste Stellen für Tarpon befinden sich rechts um die Ecke im Flussdelta. Allerdings ein bisschen weiter stromauf. Muss mal gucken ob ich ne Karte finde, dann kreuz ich das mal an und schicke dir ne Mail.

- leichte Ruten bezwingen große Fische wenn man genug Schnur auf der Rolle hat 
am Strand von Ft Myers sind uns Dickschiffe von Redfish beim Baden durch die Beine geschwommen. Möchte mal behaupten wenn man da früh Morgens oder Abends, wenn nicht mehr so viel Betrieb am Strand ist, mal mit Shrimps an freier Leine fischt hat man gute Chance auf ein paar schöne Drills. Ist auch cool die Angelei. Badehose an, ab ins Wasser, Anshrimpsen und in Wartestellung gehen. Du siehst die Dickschiffe kommen. Werfe am besten vorraus in Schwimrichtung. ( Ist nicht immer ganz einfach, weil die Jungs oft zu spontanen Kursänderuen neigen  ) 

Shrimpse müssen zappeln. Aufgezogene Shrimps bringen wenig. Am besten Du setzt den Haken hinten knapp durch den Nacken vom Shrimp. So hat er richtig Leben und verführt selbst pennende Fische 

Falls Du schleppen möchtest kauf Dir einige flach laufende kleine Wobbler bis ca 12 cm Länge. YouZuri, Rapala u.s.w... Blau/silber-schwarz/silber u.s.w...

Ach jo, falls Du vor Ort was an Angelkram kaufen möchtest, null Problemo. Gibt genug Geschäfte und in Cape Corall einen großen WallMart und ein SportsAuthority. Beide machen hin und wieder Ausverkäufe. Dann bekommste auf den eh schon billigen Kram noch mal -30%. So war es jedenfalls bei uns. Achte mal auf die Rabattcoupons in den Zeitungen. Lohnt sich  Rutentransportrohre kosten dort drüben nicht mal ein Drittel wie hier.

Bei weiteren Fragen oder auf'n Schnack können wir auch gerne mal telenieren. Schick kurz ne PM, dann geht das klar.


----------



## guifri (28. September 2004)

*AW: Florida - Familien- und Angeln...Fragen/Anregungen/TIPPs*

hi tiffy,

ja....die liebe zeit.

ich hoffe nur, die pässe von der family kommen rechtzeitig und die stürme haben sich gelegt...

ich schick dir mal ne pm...


----------

